# Apheloria virginiensis?



## DITB (May 6, 2011)

for years i thought these were Apheloria tigana but a couple of months ago i realized those don't have yellow in the middle! i have saw a few photos of Apheloria virginiensis but those only have little dots in the middle! maybe the Apheloria virginiensis in my area just have more yellow than other areas? 
the shiny silver thing in the photos is a dime..the only thing i had in my pocket at the time while taking the photos


----------



## EndlessForms (May 6, 2011)

no idea what they are but i want one..or two or three...or ten...


----------



## beetleman (May 6, 2011)

wow! those are beautiful,very cool pede:drool:


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 7, 2011)

Awesome!  What kind of trees were they found amongst?  Here's a little note from Doc Shelley on these(4th comment down):

http://bugguide.net/node/view/55765/bgimage

I hope they replicate themselves for you:drool:


----------

